# Best fingering?



## Guest

I used to play violin in my teens before giving up for the opportunity to spend my time doing anything other than practising the violin. I've recently rediscovered (or more accurately, discovered) a love of classical music and plan to take violin up again when circumstances permit, and was hoping initially to dabble with pieces that I'm currently fond of. 

So, my question is how would I go about ascertaining the optimal positions for those passages that may require it? Alternatively, and in the absence of a helpful response, I'll take your best double entendre.


----------



## GraemeG

Fingering is a bit personal. Short of a specific instruction from a composer ("sul G") it's up to you; whatever feels best. I suppose all of us seek to minimise awkward shifts; but you need to take the musical line into account. It's gauche to play just two notes of a melody on the E when the rest of it lies on the A string.
It's about experimenting until you find what works best for you.

Sound advice & double entendres all delivered...
GG


----------



## senza sordino

As an amateur in a local orchestra, second violin, I spend most of my time in first and third position, so the fingering is quite standard. But there are times when it has to be different, 1/2 position and 2nd position, less often in 4th and 5th position. 

But generally difficult to explain general fingering because each piece will require some thing unique to make the playing smoother, quicker, and cleaner.


----------



## ahammel

Snicker. Tee hee.


----------



## Guest

Thanks, both - that's very useful. Much obliged.


----------



## Guest

That's odd, I replied to this the yesterday but it hasn't posted. Anyhow, just to say thanks for the advice - both really helpful, much obliged.


----------

